# Am I too Old to start?



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I already asked about the Cappi school in my last post now I am wondering....
I am young 25 but it seems by martial arts standards I may be too old to start?
I am 35lbs overweight and want to lose it while gaining skill.
I have alsways wanted to do this as a child but never had the money.
If I do this I want to become Very Good...I am athletic despite the weight and do not want to just do something for a yr or 2.
Your Thoughts?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Ok I already asked about the Cappi school in my last post now I am wondering....
> I am young 25 but it seems by martial arts standards I may be too old to start?
> I am 35lbs overweight and want to lose it while gaining skill.
> ...



I'm 34, and started at 33.  WAAY more than 35lbs overweight,
and each and everytime I learn something new, I'm in awe.  You
are not too old.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I Started a year and a half ago at the age of 27.  When I make it to class regularly it is one of the more enjoyable activiities I have done.   

Try it and see if you like it.  Like yourself I had wanted to start martial arts since I was a child.  It was just not an option until recently.  I was worried about age as well, but American Kenpo seems to fit people from all walks of life.  

Good Luck!!

JD


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 2, 2003)

One of my senior students started at age 57.  You're never too old to start learning.
  BTW - he made it to black belt at age 60.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 2, 2003)

Am 33 now (with yet another birthday looming on the horizon). I'm in far better shape at 33 than I was at 23. (drinkin' booze, doin' drugs, waking up in strange places, smoking, physically weak & morally bankrupt   ). Age means you should stretch thoroughly, watch your diet & rest. Your body will begin to be less forgiving as the years go by. I have seen men in their 60's who can move like I never did. AND you are both young enough and old enough to gain the most out of what you learn, if you can put ego aside.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *One of my senior students started at age 57.  You're never too old to start learning.
> BTW - he made it to black belt at age 60. *


 WOW! black belt in 3 yrs? is that normal? or doesnt the black belt mean what it used to?
I was figuring on 5 to 6 for myself and i am a pretty athletic person...


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 2, 2003)

It depends on the system, the school teaching that system, and the instructor, and the student.... I think 3 yrs is probably about average if you attend class a minimum of 3 times weekly.

   Some schools require more time, others take a bit less.  And if you change any of the variables (level of fitness, coordination, frequency of training classes, intelligence, and so on), it changes the length of the average time required.


----------



## pineapple head (Feb 2, 2003)

I started at 33 Jason , never thought about Kenpo or any other form of martial art before.
Enjoying it more each week.

You say you are pretty athletic but 35 lbs overweight. If you lost that 35 lbs you would be in really good shape do you think.

:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 2, 2003)

No way are you too young.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 2, 2003)

My 10 cents,

Neither age nor weight matters much


  At Seigs school where I attend we have three "over 40's" that train regularly and do pretty darn good.

  The conditioning will come with time, building the heart or ability to suceed is more important, the mind and remembering the techs & forms is another matter...........:erg:


----------



## Les (Feb 2, 2003)

I have several students who are in their 50s/60s.

Two years ago, I had a guy take a beginners course at my school who was 76, and he put a lot of the younger ones to shame with his energy and commitment.

Myself, I was about 24 or 25 when I started, and with a disabled leg too.

I'm not that young anymore, but I am about 30 pounds overweight. (Still have the gammy leg too)

My advice is to go and take a few classes, or a beginners course if the school offer them. Remember, everyone progresses at their own pace, and the first couple of belts can be the most difficult as you have a lot more to learn in them. (Bet that comment raises some eyebrows)

Give it a go, many people started out with a passing interest and found it became a way of life.

Be sure to come back here and tell us how your first classes go.

Good luck,

Les


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 2, 2003)

You're never too old to start. I was 24 when I started and was in the same situation as you before I started training. I now can afford it (wife not to happy though). 

The training and martial arts help reverse the process and add years onto your life.

Congrats on starting your training and enjoy your journey.

Bill Smith


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *I started at 33 Jason , never thought about Kenpo or any other form of martial art before.
> Enjoying it more each week.
> 
> ...


 If I lost 35lbs and gained a little more muscle I would be in awesome shape! I used to be in really good shape wreastled in HS and Was aMiddle Line Backer.
Got into a car acident and injured my back...Stopped lifting got married gained 50lbs...Lost 20 now I have about 35lbs to go.
My back didnt have any real injury other than muscle and is now healed I only have pain cause I am over weight in the gut...


Again, thanks for the encouragement guys!
I really want to stick with this, Something I have always wanted.:asian:


----------



## SingingTiger (Feb 3, 2003)

I started at 38.  You're definitely not too old.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *My 10 cents,
> 
> Neither age nor weight matters much
> ...




*the Geritol bunch*  Yep.. Between Pete(Stick Dummy) Jim who's 46 and myself at 43.. We put the kids to shame *G* 
I started MA at 37..and thinking back probably didn't have the discipline as a younger person to follow it through.. I do now and absolutely am fascinated.   Just the other day I was doing Long 1 and realized   'Hey I learned something new'   go figure 

Enjoy and know that Age is what you make of it.. 

Tess


----------



## Old Warrior (Feb 3, 2003)

I started Epee fencing at 39 and Kendo at 54.  One of my training partners is 65 and we routinely woop up on the college kids.  In my kendo class I am 3X's older than the oldest student (he's 17).  The one advantage I have is that I am training because I sincerely want to learn.  I look forward, all day, to my classes and before I go to sleep I review in my mind what I learned.  None of the kids have that kind of discipline or dedication.  I can't make up for their reflexes, but I am usually smart enough to know where they are going - so I just start earlier to meet them.  I only wish the opportunity to learn was available to me when I was their age.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2003)

I've known people in their 50's and 60's who just stared in the arts.  If you want to learn your never to old.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

Your never too old to start.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm 46 and started at 40.  You can definitely teach an old dog new tricks Its been fun.

On the other hand you definitely learn different things at defferent times in your life. My son is 14 and started at 9.  I have more book knowlege but he has incorporated kenpo into his inner psyche in a way I doubt I ever will. His natural instinctive response to attack is now remarkable.  It has taken a small shy boy and turned him into a self confident young man.  I know it has kept him out of trouble in school because predators usually look for easy victims.

I've seen people argue otherwise but American Kenpo seems to offer something for every age.


----------



## MountainSage (Feb 4, 2003)

I am 35 and started at 33.  You old folk in to take it easy on us generation Xers.  You should start at any age, just remember if your getting long in the tooth that you don't try and keep up with those damn teenagers.  I tried to compete with them, but I had to many years of bad living to correct.

Mountain Sage


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 4, 2003)

Jason,

I agree with everyone else.  You are never too old to start your journey in the martial arts!

I, along with others, have seen students begin in their 40's, 50's and 60's.  Though they may be limited in some aspects, the martial arts can benefit everyone of any age!

Again, I welcome you to the Kenpo Community and I hope you enjoy your first week of classes.

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 4, 2003)

Too old to start?? Nope. At 25 you're still a young pup. Even though plenty of MAists got their start in the MAs when they were children or teens, a good number also began their training when they were in their 20s, 30s, or later. I'm one of those persons. 

Also, if you're motivated enough, you can continue your training for as long as you want, even into your 50s or more. You may not always be able to keep up with the youngsters, but, at least you'll still be keeping yourself fit. Can't beat that. I'm sure other members of this forum can attest to this.

And, remember, the extra weight will continue to come off if you stick with your training.  No, it's never too late to start. I hope to keep training in the MAs well into the future when I'll have grandkids... :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Feb 4, 2003)

25?!

man..i thought you were going to be in your 70's by the title of your thread.

the answer is no.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Feb 4, 2003)

No way are you too old.

The legendary Dan Inosanto earned his black belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu a few years ago and I know that he is a little older than 25


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 4, 2003)

I started at 39...I'll be 50 in May, and I make advanced class every week.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

I remember two ladies that train at my studio, they were 62 and 65. I tell you, they had so much fun, both of them made it to purple belt.


----------

